# Why does Yao always suck on national TV?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

No wonder everyone else thinks he sucks. Sunday on ESPN didnt count cause nobody was watching that (Sunday Night Football)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Didnt he dominate on ESPN against Miami?  

Question is more, why do the Bulls always lose on TNT?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Didnt he dominate on ESPN against Miami?
> 
> Question is more, why do the Bulls always lose on TNT?


didnt they win opening night on TNT?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

When does 20pts and 12 rebounds suck? 

BTW, what happened to the opposing center? What's his name? Big...?


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

This thread is the product of a kids riding on the nuts of TNT's Charles Barkley and his rascist comments. They make it sound like Yao is the next Menke Bateer, and making 26-10 sound like aweful numbers.

Man I was sick to my stomache listening to the TNT commentator's commenting on Yao.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

numb555 said:


> This thread is the product of a kids riding on the nuts of TNT's Charles Barkley and his rascist comments. They make it sound like Yao is the next Menke Bateer, and making 26-10 sound like aweful numbers.
> 
> Man I was sick to my stomache listening to the TNT commentator's commenting on Yao.


I didn't catch the halftime show. What did Barkley and crew say?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> I didn't catch the halftime show. What did Barkley and crew say?


my favorite was "Sure Yao's averaging 26 points a game, but are they strong points?"

are you  serious??? uke:


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

bronx43 said:



> I didn't catch the halftime show. What did Barkley and crew say?


* Yao dominated a Shaq because Shaq was hurt from the run in with Chuck Hayes (LOL, Yao dominated Shaq way before the run in happened...and Shaq was never hurt)

* Yao's 26-10 is not a dominant 26-10 (ye just ask Curry, Shaq, Bogut, how dominant those points were)

*Tracy should be the 1rst option not Yao if the Rockets were to go anywhere...hmm they forgot to check Yao's efficiency rating.. 5th in efficiency behind LB23, KG, Boozer, DIRK....

* Dwight Howard is the best young big man (LOL, DHO 15-12>Yao's 26-10) 

Just imagine how much of DHO's nuts Charles would have in his mouth if DHO ever get 26-10... 

Basically Charles Barkley is threaten by anything that is not the usual black & white in the game of basketball.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

numb555 said:


> * Yao dominated a Shaq because Shaq was hurt from the run in with Chuck Hayes (LOL, Yao dominated Shaq way before the run in happened...and Shaq was never hurt)
> 
> * Yao's 26-10 is not a dominant 26-10 (ye just ask Curry, Shaq, Bogut, how dominant those points were)
> 
> ...


Charles Barkley has been putting Yao down since he came into the league. Psychologically, I think Charles, as an undersized power forward, doesn't want to see the success of a 7,6 chinaman.


----------



## analysis (Jun 8, 2005)

well Charles is just entertaining, he doesn't have much credibility to judge players ESPECIALLY yao, i'm sure he's still bitter because he had to kiss an *** on national tv, funny they don't really show that clip around


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

numb555 said:


> This thread is the product of a kids riding on the nuts of TNT's Charles Barkley and his rascist comments. They make it sound like Yao is the next Menke Bateer, and making 26-10 sound like aweful numbers.
> 
> Man I was sick to my stomache listening to the TNT commentator's commenting on Yao.


Man you are preaching to the choir homes. I thought maybe my "blackness" was picking up on some serious racial overtones last night? I don't like thinking in those terms, but I can say those were blatantly obvious "I don't like Yao cuz he's chinese and different" comments IMO. No, they didn't say those words, but ethnic people know when someone who is ethnic is being racist. I'm dissappointed in Charles in particular for his comments about Yao and also Tracy since they look up to him so much?
I think Kenny can appreciate Yao, but those other two idiots just sounded like braindead morans spouting off in a bar. Magic is a much better anaylist, how about getting a damn Coach to be in the studio TNT? I'd love to see Coach Thompson/Bill Russell, somebody like that in there to speak unbiasedley. Kenny and Ernie can't contend w/ Reggie + Charles. Man, this gives more credence to my idea that athletes should be seen and not heard, a great many of them.

Now they say Yao's scoring/play isn't a dominant 35/17? WTF, how is that not dominating for a big man? But Dwight Howard has a game w/ the exact stats as Yao last night, but Reggie says "he's the best young big man in the league". Not five mins before that they said Yao isn' t the best right now because its only been this season? Its a f---in shame that sportscasters don't watch the sport they supposedley report on?

How about that Bullspit about us not going anywhere if Yao is the leading scorer? Are they smoking? They are smoking before the show, I see that now? Now I understand: READ THIS GUYS:

_*THEY WANT TO START A KOBE/SHAQ FUED BETWEEN YAO/TMAC about whose the Man? Whose Team is it? Who scores the most? That gives them a stupid soap opera to discuss all damn season long. Media love that crap!*_


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Aren't the Playoff's on National Tv? :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We wouldn't even be having this conversation if the rockets could maintain the twenty plus point leads we have had going into the 4th qrtr of the past three games.

We have been putting our foot on the throat of the opposing team. Next step is just to learn how to apply pressure. When we are up by twenty going into the 4th period JVG should try to experiment a little by putting Novak and VSpan in. It couldn't hurt since we've coughed up the lead the way we have.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought this was a nice article: Ming Dynasty 

Though it's sad that even many of Yao's supporters still think he's a poor defender.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Barkley put him down because he was wondering whether his 26/10 was a "dominant" 26/10. He'll be wondering the same if Yao ever averages 30 or something. I'm not even sure what he means by dominant. In terms of efficiency, he's shooting around 52% and getting to the line with frequency (where he rarely misses). I'm not sure where the line is cut for dominance, but that seems pretty good to me. 

Kenny Smith questioned whether Yao made people better, saying that what separates stars from superstars is the ability to make people better. I think he cited Steve Nash (the Suns had several players have career highs in points. And coincidentally, career highs in minutes). No one's ever explained what making people better actually entails, though. 

Reggie Miller won't buy into the hype until they win a playoff series. 

But even on the BBB boards, some people are saying that Shaq is still the best center even though he's been terrible this season. He apparently brings intangibles and leadership and makes everyone around him better (even though the Heat as a whole are playing terribly, even before his injury). 

Yao would probably have to win a championship before he got any real recognition as the best center in the league, there are just so many people who are scoffing at his numbers and production for no real reason.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Goubot said:


> Barkley put him down because he was wondering whether his 26/10 was a "dominant" 26/10. He'll be wondering the same if Yao ever averages 30 or something. I'm not even sure what he means by dominant. In terms of efficiency, he's shooting around 52% and getting to the line with frequency (where he rarely misses). I'm not sure where the line is cut for dominance, but that seems pretty good to me.
> 
> Kenny Smith questioned whether Yao made people better, saying that what separates stars from superstars is the ability to make people better. I think he cited Steve Nash (the Suns had several players have career highs in points. And coincidentally, career highs in minutes). No one's ever explained what making people better actually entails, though.
> 
> ...


Great post. I am sure you speak for all Yao fans. I totally agree.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Kenny Smith questioned whether Yao made people better, saying that what separates stars from superstars is the ability to make people better. I think he cited Steve Nash (the Suns had several players have career highs in points. And coincidentally, career highs in minutes). No one's ever explained what making people better actually entails, though.


Has anyone ever noticed that Steve Nash and Jason Kidd are just about the only two players NBA analysts mention when talking about making everyone else better on a team? You might be able to add CPIII and Lebron to this mix too.

If Yao does not make his teammates better then I guess this means that Wade and Kobe don't make their teams better either.


----------

